# Snow reports?



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone have any old timer type winter predictions for this year's snow fall?

Like your dog is growing massive fur, trees changed colors early, early pine cone drop, twelve year cycle, etc.

Also I've heard that if southwest Colorado has a good year then the north has a bad year and vice versa. Anyone believe that?


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*Snow reports*

Check out powderbuzz. It has what you are looking for, I believe. Plus some great photos from our latest dump. And it is only september!

Add Powderbuzz to your obsessing tool chest.

sarah


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

It will be a good year in the central Rockies (Summit, WP, Aspen, etc.) but not epic. Wolf Creek will get pounded. SW (T-ride, Dngo) will start out okay and will become epic starting Feb. Cali will be average, BC will have a massive year. Utah will be slightly above average. Jackson will be very low but will have a huge March (wrath of the Tram). Hope this helps.

COUNT


----------

